# Nibs



## Texatdurango (Oct 8, 2007)

I learned that the actual metal tip itself in a fountain pen is called the "Nib" but when you order "Nibs" from Craft Supply you get the nib, feeder and nib housing all together.  Not a bad idea if you want black and gold.  

I find myself wanting to retrofit several existing Jr Statesman and Jr Gent rollerball pens I have made into fountain pens and all that is required is to replace the nib and housing.  

I would like to replace a black titanium rollerball housing with black titanium F/P housing and likewise with the rhodium and gold finish rather than using the black and gold replacements available through Craft Supply.

In a perfect world, Craft Supply would carry replacement nib housings in the different platings, but they don't.  Does anyone know of any sources where I can buy replacement nibs/housings in the various platings that will fit the Craft Supply kits?

My searches of the suppliers I am aware of are exhausted.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 8, 2007)

George,

In the last group buy, I bought 10 gents of each plating, 10 jr. gents, for just this purpose.

Cost effective - NO - But, it accomplishes the task.

Then, with the recent thread on buying tube material, you can make the nibassembly (new word) with the gold nibs from Anthony and Lou and go out into the world READY to sell higher end pens.

A couple sales will pay for the prep materials.

BTW, on the bigger pens, the "guts" unscrew from the plated part, so there will only need to be one plated part per plating - nib can be replaced "in the field".

The smaller pens also unscrew, sometimes.  You need to check your inventory.  Clearly, I am still DEVELOPING this project, so answers are NOT final nor necessarily, 100% accurate.


FWIW


----------



## bjackman (Oct 8, 2007)

You may have tried this already, but often CSU will have specific parts from specific platings/kits that have been broken up for parts/customer service, that they might be willing to sell you. Not usually the full cost of a kit, but not cheap either.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 8, 2007)

"Then, with the recent thread on buying tube material, you can make the nibassembly (new word) with the gold nibs from Anthony and Lou and go out into the world READY to sell higher end pens."

Ed, I can't find the thread you are referring to.  This week I plan on placing orders for ink, gold nibs and possibly some quality papers to have on hand in my booth in case someone wants to buy a fountain pen.

Bill,  Good idea.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=28586

You won't believe this, but this went a little off-topic!!!!
(I know, can't happen - HERE!!)

Laserturner (Ken) gives a couple sources for tubing that I am hoping I can adapt to carrying nibs - about 5/8" diameter should be right and the cap holding the nib away from the plastic MIGHT be an idea, although I am more likely to use my typical toilet paper on both ends of the nib to protect it .

WHATCHATHINK?????

(I hope that's enough smilies and they are the RIGHT color????)


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I got a quick reply from Craft Supply and they do not have any PLATED nibs for sale.

I think I'll just order some more kits but also want to order some gold nibs so can't go crazy with kits.

*Anyone interested in doing a quick mini-group buy on kits?* 

I went to Wichita Falls Saturday and visited the Craft Supply booth and got a coupon good for 10% on anything so if I can get a couple folks interested, we could probably get a decent quantity discount going plus the extra 10%.

I'll probably order 20 F/P kits myself so if a few folks chime in we might hit the 50 pen 20% discount then get another 10% off on top of that.

Any takers or do I just bite the bullet and pay full price?


----------



## RussFairfield (Oct 8, 2007)

You can purchase the black plastic assemblies, take them apart, turn the plastic down in the grip area, and cover them with a wood sleeve from the same material as the pen barrel. It makes a nice looking pen that is different from the same metal plated grip as everyone else is using. 

There is a tutorial or article somewhere on the Internet for doing this. You might try the PMG site, if it isn't here on the IAP.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 8, 2007)

Russ, Thanks for the suggestion.  I just unscrewed one of the black holders and think I'll head out to the shop and see if I can turn something tiny like this.  I need to get out from in front of the computer anyway.

This ought to be fun!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 8, 2007)

Russ,

That's a great suggestion, IF you know the pen that you are trying to match.

Speaking for myself, I have made several different materials, but they are currently sporting the "ever-popular" rollerball mechanism (some suggestive, others, old!)

What I am trying to do is carry a "One-size fits most" replacement with a fountain pen.  Particularly, the gold alloy nibs.  

While I am certainly still "in training" on gold nib sales, I have been successful (all of twice) in presenting the gold nib, all ready to have a pen added to it.  Then, deciding which color and material for the "pen body" determines what their purchase will be.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> 
> You can purchase the black plastic assemblies, take them apart, turn the plastic down in the grip area, and cover them with a wood sleeve from the same material as the pen barrel. It makes a nice looking pen that is different from the same metal plated grip as everyone else is using.
> 
> There is a tutorial or article somewhere on the Internet for doing this. You might try the PMG site, if it isn't here on the IAP.



Russ,

Have you done this with any of the nib holders??  Specifically, I have a customer that would like his Jr. Gent nib holder made "beefier".  His wife bought the pen for him, so exchange is out of the question - but you propose a GREAT solution.  Do you just glue the new housing OVER the old???

Thanks in advance for any input!!!


----------



## potter (Oct 8, 2007)

has anybody used this CSUSA nibs on a Baron or Churchill?
greetings Harry


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 8, 2007)

Ed - Check out http://www.penmakersguild.com/gallery.php?gallery=kleinhenzr&page=163 .  I thought Rich wrote a tutorial, but I can't find it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 8, 2007)

Harry - Yes.  With nominal, if any, adjustment nibs that fit the CS USA Juniors will fit the Berea Sedonas and Barons.  The same holds true for the Gents (Statesman, etc.) and the Churchill or El Grande.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, Lou.

That looks like a worthwhile project (after the next show!!)

It COULD solve my guys' problem.[8)][8)][8)]


----------



## potter (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks, Lou, i will try it....
Harry


----------



## bjackman (Oct 8, 2007)

Ed,
Maybe I'm mis-reading here, but just to reiterate what Lou is saying. The nib (only, not the feed, not the section, not the coupler) will interchange between the brands with maybe a slight tweak.
Sorry, but often with FP parts I need to make sure I'm talking about the same thing the person listening thinks they're hearing. [B)]


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 8, 2007)

Bill, 

I understand because I HAVE CHANGED the nibs.  And on the bigger pens, the nib and coupler and feeder all screw OUT of the metal housing, so one gold nib can be screwed INTO any plating "overcoat".

This is also true of SOME of the smaller fountain pens, but it does NOT seem to be true for the "replacement nibs".  But, I am still in development, on how to carry "Upgrade" nibs for the Juniors.

Lou and I have talked on the phone about these things, so we can communicate on the internet with a fair degree of certainty that we are understanding each other.  I appreciate you trying to make the whole thing more understandable.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bjackman_
> 
> Ed,
> Maybe I'm mis-reading here, but just to reiterate what Lou is saying. The nib (only, not the feed, not the section, not the coupler) will interchange between the brands with maybe a slight tweak.
> Sorry, but often with FP parts I need to make sure I'm talking about the same thing the person listening thinks they're hearing. [B)]



Bill, I agree.  Often the term "nib" is used to refer to a lot more than just the nib.  Maybe we need an "exploded" view of a fountain pen with all the parts labeled correctly so everyone can know what the parts are.  Now we just need a pen to explode.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Ed - Check out http://www.penmakersguild.com/gallery.php?gallery=kleinhenzr&page=163 .  I thought Rich wrote a tutorial, but I can't find it.



Actually I don't think Rich did write a tutorial about this.  He explained it in a post on the PMG quite a while back and I saw his demo at the Utah symposium which made it much clearer.  I talked to him about doing this on Juniors and, IIRC, he wasn't sure it would work.  Probably the best thing to do is send him an email.


----------



## RussFairfield (Oct 8, 2007)

I have made several of these using the Berea nib assemblies in the Baron. These are similar to those in the CSUSA catalog. The grip can be made larger or shaped as long as it fits into the cap.

This was the first one I made.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 8, 2007)

<center>_*THANK-YOU*_</center>

The pic, and knowing that it IS possible, is all I need.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, thanks to Russ, I have been in the shop for a few hours and I made me a little nib holder from amboyna burl to match an existing Jr Gent pen.

Russ, Thank you for the suggestion.  For the first one, I am pleased as punch with it. 

The photos show the work in progress and the final pen.

I like the idea of having one pen and if someone likes it, they can have a rollerball, fountain pen with either a plated or custom matched nib holder with their choice of steel or gold nib!

Thoughts and/or suggestions... 











*On Edit...* I put a CA finish on the nib holder to match the rest of the pen...


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 8, 2007)

George,

I USED TO think you were an "OK guy".  NOW, I know better.

While I am stuck in my office, slaving away making the world's commerce turn - YOU were in YOUR SHOP, ENJOYING yourself, making a great new nib for your pen.

Clearly, this is 

<center>*NOT FAIR*!!!</center>


However, being the reasonable person we all know I am, I would accept a gift nib, similarly constructed for MY Jr. Gents, I will even add my OWN gold nib, showing my usual magnanimous nature and realizing the nib value should not be taken gratuitously.


Oh and BY THE WAY

*<center>GREAT JOB ON THE NIB!!</center>*


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by potter_
> 
> has anybody used this CSUSA nibs on a Baron or Churchill?
> greetings Harry


Harry, look at the second to last photo of mine above.  I don't know about a Churchill, never made one but a black and gold "replacement nib" sold by Craft Supply is what I used for my burl nib holder. Any of these http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...Components___Fountain_Nibs___fount_nibs?Args= will fit a Baron, at least the Barons I have.


----------



## RussFairfield (Oct 8, 2007)

That wasn't so difficult, was it? And you have a pen that looks better than the original (my opinion). That Amboyna is beautiful.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> George,.....While I am stuck in my office, slaving away making the world's commerce turn - YOU were in YOUR SHOP, ENJOYING yourself, making a great new nib for your pen.....



I, along with the other retirees out here slaving away in our shops 6 - 8 hours a day thank you for your hard work.  Please keep it up so the companies we used to work for can continue to thrive and keep our pension checks coming like clock work!



> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> ....However, being the reasonable person we all know I am, I would accept a gift nib, similarly constructed for MY Jr. Gents, I will even add my OWN gold nib, showing my usual magnanimous nature and realizing the nib value should not be taken gratuitously....



Being the swell fellow you are, I wouldn't dream of depriving you of the joy of making your own, besides, my *EXOTIC WOOD *holders wouldn't match your *PLASTIC* pens! []

If you use plastic, be _vewy vewy _careful, it gets awfully thin!


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> 
> That wasn't so difficult, was it? And you have a pen that looks better than the original (my opinion). That Amboyna is beautiful.


No, not bad at all, but I was getting a bit concerned that my calipers might be lying to me as it sure seemed to get awful thin.  It took several tries before it fit into the upper barrel just fine.

I just noticed that I need to do a CA finish to match the pen though.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, just shows how much Rich knows!  Or, how good my memory is.[:0]
Great work.  I guess I have to get busy.


----------



## scubaman (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> Actually I don't think Rich did write a tutorial about this.  He explained it in a post on the PMG quite a while back and I saw his demo at the Utah symposium which made it much clearer.  I talked to him about doing this on Juniors and, IIRC, he wasn't sure it would work.  Probably the best thing to do is send him an email.



The article will be in the next issue of American Woodturner.


----------



## potter (Oct 9, 2007)

its a great forum here, thanks for "input"
Harry


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scubaman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With Russ sitting back in the corner offering suggestions, who needs to subscribe to American Woodturner?


----------



## gerryr (Oct 9, 2007)

What you'll see in American Woodturner is a different approach and for a larger pen, probably an El Grande.  At least I'm suspecting that's what it is.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 9, 2007)

Now I need to try that! Thanks for sharing everyone especially George for the lovely clear pictures.

With all the talented minds in this forum nobody need look anywhere else for answers or motivation! [^]


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scubaman_
> 
> ...The article will be in the next issue of American Woodturner.


Rich, I finally put two and two together and realized you are the one who wrote the article.  My question is this...

I am a forum member, you are a forum member as well as everyone else reading this thread so instead of just validating the fact that there is indeed an article coming out in an upcoming magazine, why not just share what you know with us?  

Are we just chopped liver around here or what?[]  

I'm sure you have your reasons for not sharing, I'm just curious.

George


----------



## scubaman (Oct 9, 2007)

> Rich, I finally put two and two together and realized you are the one who wrote the article.


I'm sorry, I thought that was clear in the context!



> My question is this...
> 
> I am a forum member, you are a forum member as well as everyone else reading this thread so instead of just validating the fact that there is indeed an article coming out in an upcoming magazine, why not just share what you know with us?
> 
> ...



If you stop and think for a little maybe you can figure some answers.  I never 'not share' - I share just about everything I learn.  But I can't possibly post it everywhere just to make it as easy as possible on others - I have to take the effort and my own workload into consideratiosn also.  I've never evaded a quation about details of what I do, as far as I know.  Occasionally direct email may end up in my junkmail folder due to the filters - such is life these days...

Somebody meantioned already that the basics are posted in some posts in the Guild.  That forum is open for everyone to visit.  I have posted pictures in my gallery there when I first started making these.  Someone mentioned about not wanting to subscribe to American Woodturner.  Of course, nobody is forced to.  In the past, American Woodturner has graciously allowed us to post a pdf of published articles (after publication, of course) in the Guild's gallery.  I expect the same will be true again.  For those that don't know - American Woodturner is the magazine of the Association of American Woodturners (AAW) and the magazine comes with membership.

Also, this thread was about modifying the mid-size grip sections - I don't do these.  Some might feel that I hijacked the thread if I brought up the Gentleman or El Grande modifications.  Or stealing your thunder after your success.  I don't have time to follow the fora here in detail, I unually just scan the pictures in the RSS feed, and was drawn in by the picture of the pen you made.  I remember talking with Gerry about the midsize grips (bar, jrG etc) in Provo, and I was not sure there was enough wall thickness there to do this, I had not tried it.  Since then I know how little wood thickness you can get away with!  But I still have not made a baron - I just prefer working with the larger pens.  Anyway, I saw the reference to the publication (referred to as 'tutorial' above), the articled had been invited by Amercan Woodturner and was agreed to before Provo.  Thought I'd just mention that indeed it was coming.

Lastly, documenting something with pictures for publication represents considerable effort.  Duplicating the effort on another venue is more effort.  And I am bound not to send te manuscript elsewhere while it is being published.  Unfortunately we missed the last issue for publication, it was supposed to have been published already.

I try not to treat anyone like chopped liver.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scubaman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

